# Cleaning/Conditioning Roughout



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Over the last 30 years I have discovered that pricey leather conditioners are worth the money. BUT...if you have to clean and condition your western tack bc of constant work, they will break the bank.
My personal preferences are saddle soap and Neatsfoot oil. They are not expensive and Western saddles are made from thick, harness leather, less likely to stretch from the oil.
When I was giving lessons and providing both the horses AND the tack, I had to care for 6 English Saddles and 5 Western Saddles and some 12 bridles for the lessons, PLUS I cared for 6 McClellan saddles, 8 CW Reproduction leather halters, leads and bridles and their breastplates, cruppers and surcingles. If I let the leather go it could break under duress.
I used mostly Neastfoot Oil and saddle soap on them. I still have some 30 yo pieces of leather that are still usable, as well as the leather on some vintage saddles that I still keep going.
The ONLY drawback to Neatsfoot oil is that the leather will stretch if it is still wet with the oil when you use it. I practiced oiling up and then hanging for a good week before use, and then I could usually just oil up 1x-2x/year.
When the leather gets wet--like riding during the rain--or if (like in our wet climate) you get mold on your leather, saddle soap cleans it up very well and doesn't dry it out.
So...your choice. People here have their favorites, but many people who own one horse only own one saddle and can afford to buy more expensive leather conditioners.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

DON'T use anything on the visible side of roughout. Get a suede brush or a stiff metal pin brush and rub the roughout using small circles. This will release the dirt from the roughout and make it "fuzzy" again. Work in small circles and be careful not to create a hole.

If the roughout is cracked from being dry, soak a rag in neatsfoot or your leather oil of choice and rub it on the underside of the roughout. It will soak into the underside and nourish from the back to front.

Take care not to get the oil on your hands and transfer it to the roughout surface while working. I do the piece below the seat and the fender this way.

If you have staining, you can try to rub baking soda into the roughout and then brush it away. That has been known to help with stains.

If the roughout is really old and has been "worn down" you will want to perform several rounds with the stiff brush to really get the nap back. I bought a used saddle that was pretty crackly looking and oiled the underside every day for about a week and was able to really see a difference.

Post before and after pics.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I was always told neatsfoot oil was a HUGE no-no on suede and roughout when I worked for a leather company. Never did hear what to use instead.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

karliejaye said:


> I was always told neatsfoot oil was a HUGE no-no on suede and roughout when I worked for a leather company. Never did hear what to use instead.


It is on the roughout side of the leather. You can apply it to the back (smooth) side.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry--listen to AQHAsam. I wrote without realizing you meant the suede on your saddle.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

AQHSam said:


> If the roughout is cracked from being dry, soak a rag in neatsfoot or your leather oil of choice and rub it on the underside of the roughout. It will soak into the underside and nourish from the back to front.
> 
> ...
> Post before and after pics.


 
The roughout on my saddle is the skirt, so the backside is fleece, and the swell, which has no accessible backside without taking it apart. 
It really isn't bad, but is starting to feel a bit stiff and i would like to take good care of it since i am in love with this saddle!

And I will post before and afters when i figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

That's odd to find roughout on the skirt. I don't think I have ever seen that design before.

If that is the case, and the underside is covered, you will just have to brush it using the metal wire brush to restore the nap.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I agree it is an odd design. Hand made by a local team roper years ago, so it's a one off saddle.

















The only pics I could find of it while I'm at work. 1 is super bad quality photo, and the other was an "artsy" photo my DH took that shows the swell.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Now in the first picture, the leather directly touching the saddle doesn't appear to be roughout. Just smooth and untooled leather. It is a pretty saddle. Would be nice to see a better pic of the side with more "true" lighting.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Yes, I will take better pics when I get home! And thanks, I also think it is pretty, as well as comfy and fits BOTH my horses! Hence why I want to take good care of it. I know how to care for thr smooth leather, it's the suede that's stumping me! Your advice has been great!

ETA that horrible 2nd photo was one my mom took with her cell phone at an estate sale to see if I wanted it for $100


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

*Better Photos, but still not the best*

So, on closer inspection, the top skirt (I may have terminology wrong, excuse me!) is for sure roughout and I see no problem getting neatsfoot oil on the back side of it. However, the bottom skirt feels somewhere inbetween smooth grain and roughout????? I have no clue what is going on with it, maybe it got oiled in the past?:?


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow. That saddle is way cool. How unique to have a handmade non mass produced saddle. 

From the pics it really appears the the fender and tooled area is oiled leather not rough out. I still don't like to oil that part bc my pants get dirty. So I would still oil from behind but don't brush it. It will scratch. 

The bottom skirt doesn't appear to be rough out either. I am looking at the bottom flange under the strap rings. Does it feel like rough out when you scrape a nail against it?

You may only have rough out on the top skirt. 

The saddle is definitely broke in. Years of dust and sweat accumulated. Before oiling or using a chemical cleaner (if it were mine) I would brush all the suede until the nap was as restored as possible and use as little water as possible on a tack cloth t o remove excess dust and grime. See what is underneath the years of use. Then you will know whether you need a cleaner or conditioner or just a good oiling. When I clean my saddle I like to get as much of the dirt particles off with plain water before applying the thicker solvants. 

Somebody on this forum dismantled a saddle and restored it in pieces. The outcome was excellent and by taking it apart she didn't have to work around conches ect. She also replaced the fleece. If you haven't considered it it can be done. 

That's extreme and you need to want to do that. 

Keep us updated on the outcome


----------

